
A blog base on python+django - xushuai
https://github.com/xushvai/io
======
brudgers
If you are interested in feedback, this might make a good "Show HN".

Guidelines:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html)

